# CANTON, IL-BLIND, Senior Retriever Monty-please save him!!!



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like Bogey's mom is an hour and 15 minutes from Canton. She is the closest on the transport list. Maybe someone who sees this posting might be willing to give him a home? Perhaps we can figure out a way to get him from Canton to whomever wants him. I feel so badly for this guy - he's old and he's blind. It would take a very special person to intervene here. I hope someone is able to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monty*

Please can anyone give Monty a home or rescue.

Robin Sweeny of As Good As Gold was kind enough to email me and said she'd love to help but he is a Lab, and suggested I email a Lab Rescue lady in Illinois, which I just did.

*Please cross all paws and pray and please send Monty out to all you know-you never know-someone might *be looking for a sweet boy like him!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

If there is a transport need, please let me know! I am happy to help, but it would have to be Sunday of this weekend. Unfortunately I have to work late Friday night and all day Saturday. But I am more than happy to do whatever I can!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogeys Mom*

Bogeys Mom

Thanks for offering.

I just emld. Pam at shelter [email protected] to tell her we are contacting rescues like crazy and she emld. me back *and said Monty has a rescue and a foster lined up, but if things fall through she will let me know.*She didn't share who the rescue is so I don't know if they would need transport help or not.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His PF post has been updated with this note:

*UPDATE: We just got confirmation from a lab rescue last night. Monty will be going to them on our next transport. They have found a foster home for him. THANKS for the MANY, many emails about him and thanks to everyone trying to help Monty. It is nice to know there are so many caring people out there who love and want to help our homeless cats and dogs.*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderul news!! Thank you to all that helped this poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks so much for the update. I wish I knew what lab rescue said they will rescue him.

Pam, critterqueen, just emld that she has a Black Lab, Harley, an abuse case, that has HW and she needs a rescue for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Learn*

LEARN is the wonderful Lab Rescue in Illinois that is taking Monty, the Blind Senior Retriever-God Bless Them.

Now we need to find a Lab Rescue for poor Harley, a neglect/abuse case.
I will make another topic for Harley, A Black Lab.


----------

